# Information Needed On American Flyer Engine 283 - Train set production info - it is a complete set



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

I never buy American Flyer but with exceptions I bought the American Flyer Set in HO by Lionel sold at Sears 
Awesome set . 
This one I just simply have no books or Reference Material on American Flyer - I'll be hitting Pee-bay later tonight looking for catalogs
- One of my pickers got this for me. 
Box flap end states Copyright 1947 - Tender North Western - It is in good shape - boxes ok for age track in Original boxes transformer was in Original box cord shot / will be putting new one on tomorrow 
Sorry about photos it has been a long day


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

What you have is a 5510T set called "The New Mountaineer Freight." It was made by Gilbert in 1955. It is S gauge, not HO and not made by Lionel. The Gilbert catalogs are all online at myflyertrains.net.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> What you have is a 5510T set called "The New Mountaineer Freight." It was made by Gilbert in 1955. It is S gauge, not HO and not made by Lionel. The Gilbert catalogs are all online at myflyertrains.net.


Hello Tom
Sorry for misunderstanding it has been a long day I was trying to Say I bought a cool HO set photo below
Then I bought this S Gauge set - I started this tread with - I repair trains and a lot of them - Most people around here do not run S Scale - it is N - HO and Lionel - I just needed info on the set which you provided { Thank You }
I really do not By American Flyer Once again bought the HO set because it was cool { I could not beat the price on this S Scale / photos above } - Had UP engine and SR box car which both of I have many of { Lost Count }} So I hope this clears things up and thank you for the website link it will save me a bit of money Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That HO set is pretty nice. Lionel called it the American Flyer. When that HO set was released Lionel already owned all the former Gilbert intellectual property and branding so they could use the name in any manner they desired.
Nice that you are repairing trains for people. As I am sure you know well there are many toy train lovers who cannot repair or maintain their own trains.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> That HO set is pretty nice. Lionel called it the American Flyer. When that HO set was released Lionel already owned all the former Gilbert intellectual property and branding so they could use the name in any manner they desired.
> Nice that you are repairing trains for people. As I am sure you know well there are many toy train lovers who cannot repair or maintain their own trains.


Thank you - the set is nice Engine needs a bit of work - it is on the to do list - I was very happy to get it.

After years of doing clock watch repair and Antique Restorations - dealers years back asked me to get their trains running for shows - so I worked a barter deal - bring me parts and I would repair their trains for free. I make a living doing restorations - it is more for the joy and love of my trade then money - but - money pay's the bills and buys a few trains every month😁😁 And yes I have a couple guys who bring their trains by for cleaning and oil and so on , they just like to run them. It is a great life doing it. No one to answer to but my dog when it is her feeding time 😁😁


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good luck with your new trains. The 283 locomotive and train look very nice.
I have a 283. They are good runners. Drop some smoke fluid down the stack into the smoke tube before you run it.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

mopac said:


> Good luck with your new trains. The 283 locomotive and train look very nice.
> I have a 283. They are good runners. Drop some smoke fluid down the stack into the smoke tube before you run it.


Many thanks , I'm laying up some track on a cabinet grade plywood sheet this week or next,


----------

